# Post yours....



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I know we all have at least 1 pic of that "look" they give us, you know that one that says "I'm so cute n innocent, and your melting" look, they know it'll get them almost anything they desire, lol.

Quinn's









MaeMae
















Jax
















And this was my Tater's


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

This is Vito's 'pleeeease moooom' face


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Maggie has perfected this look - LOL...

but this is when she was mad that we brough Dax home and did her "Look at me... I'm not loking at you "look" "


Or this one.. 



And then there is Dax.. when he was much smaller with his classic puppy look:




Nala just is always so happy go lucky.. I have no shots of her with "the look" LOL.. Only smiling and happy.


Tiffany


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny had my heart at 4 weeks when she crawled up in my lap and gave me "those"eyes. She's been my heart dog ever since.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Here it is. With me it's the "please go away!!!" look.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

This is Argos' way of saying he's innocent. He rips up the toys, lays on them like a pillow, and with all the fluff sticking out says "what I didn't do anything". He figures if he gives me the eyes I will think he's innocent.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Liam's look........:doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

Fontana doesn't really do a "you must pet me" face. She gets pets by holding a toy in her mouth, wagging her tail in a really wide arc, and walking in between your legs.

She does have a face she makes when trying to get other dogs to play with her. Here she is trying to get Brady to play with her. It doesn't take much effort. 










By the way, Brady is now just a little taller than Fontana.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I've posted it before but here's Griff's BooBoo face:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner always looks like he did something bad.









And Selka NEVER thinks he did anything wrong


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike doesn't have a sad face. Even when he's sleeping he looks like he's happy!!! He's my Nut Puppy....He makes me laugh all the time


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's one of Brady at about 7 months. At our photography session, he was getting tired of his tennis balls so we gave him his collar, which he likes to steal when I try to put it on him at home. Clearly he felt guilty about chewing on it


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is the look of Sammy...


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Here's Jazz, Maggie & Sunny's "look". Pitiful arent they? LOL


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mom, It was not me.. (Rusty)










Sadie










Jack 










Charlie


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> Here's Jazz, Maggie & Sunny's "look". Pitiful arent they? LOL


 With those looks, anybody would take pity on them!  Soooooo cute!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

This was Fergie's look when he was a baby. Notice the dirt on his face from digging. I'd give that face anything. Come to think of it, I still give him anything when he give me that face!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow with her octopus.









Diesel wants more cake.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Argos is so funny- making that face while the evidence is right underneath him. He looks like a character and such a good soul.

Rusty coming through the dog door looks like he is working on composing his most innocent face- the sincere,heartmelting eye contact. . .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

And Gunner with the frisbee/ball looks ultra mischevious!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

here is Honey's look.








P.s.I have no clue how to make shortcut.

(_I fix it for you...Rob's GRs_)


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

fix it for you...Rob's GRs- thank you so much. Computer dummy-Olga


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

"I framed! Evul golden did it! Not meee! Lemme out!"










"Hyooman never suspekt that I did it, silly droopy jowls! I Golden, therefore beyond guilt!"


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is Murphy with his tiger..


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Now those were some great expressive faces!!!  I loved looking at all of them  They certainly have that "look" down to a T, lol!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I love the look in Selka's eyes here: "Should I take Gunner's dummy? I know I can!"


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOLOLOL  did she grab it? I know MaeMae certainly would have, lol  She's always swiping stuff :doh:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

he usually does but since I was taking his pic, he held off! LOL!
Here's how it progressed:The last one looks like " I give up!"


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, love the pic story on how that turned out 
Looks like he's gonna wink, saying yup, that's right, it's mine 
Love it!!!


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

Heres one of Rufus:









And one of Murphy:


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I love these pictures. 

It wasn't me......


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

This was the "I can't believe you're not going to share that ice cream" face. Poor pitiful fella


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

OK, this is Abs with her "Pleeeeeeze Daddee" look ...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

cyman1964uk said:


> OK, this is Abs with her "Pleeeeeeze Daddee" look ...


That is the cutest face EVER!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's one of Lucy when she was only 2.5 months old.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

The saddest picture I have of Russ...I think he thought he was going to the beach LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This was Daisy when the vet said she couldn't go to the lake to go fishing for a couple more months, after her ACL surgery....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

*because you like water??*

Why am I in this pool???? awwww pooor Beams....


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> This was the "I can't believe you're not going to share that ice cream" face. Poor pitiful fella


Haa! Simon does that all the time too!!! LOL

I love this shy, sweet innocent one of him


And then Sierra's. I was always wondering "what the heck is she thinking?"


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

My first sign of trouble - No I wasn't digging.
Second sign - No I didn't bring a bush or wood into the house. And I have no idea about that shoe.
Third sign - Who taught who - Who's on the couch? Dad do you see anyone on the couch that shouldn't be?


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is Maggie:
Just one more treat please! I'm starrrrvvvving!!!!!
Second - Just one more treat for me and the kid!
Third - Okay may-be I like him just a little (just don't tell him)


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

You'd never guess he's one of the world's most hyperactive dogs.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

I think he knows this look will make us come over and pet him


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

This one is Peaches'


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

*Theo looking sheepish*

Then and now


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

And here's one of Peanuts


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Gosh ain't this breed the most photogenic in the World? I love these pictures ... every Woofer so cute or handsome or dignified ... always a positive warm feeling when you look at a picture of a Goldie!

Here's Abbie promising to be a Good Girl next time ...


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

OKay...I'll add one. This is not her SADDEST look...just one of her usuals that says, "Me, me, me,...pleeeaaassseee...me..."

By the way, some of these pictures should be in the calendar photo contest. They are good!


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

She gives me that "Can you please say I'm a good girl?" look when she's sitting.
The first pic was her first "sit". (I was so proud when she learned it.) 
The second pic is a recent one. She has grown and she's darker now... but the look hasn't changed!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

These are absolutely FANTASTIC!!! Great to see so many new faces too


----------



## Jackie9118 (Jun 22, 2008)

"I was bored so I took the lid off the water bottle!"


----------



## Jackie9118 (Jun 22, 2008)

"Must stay focused on the pizza!"


----------



## Jackie9118 (Jun 22, 2008)

"Mom the kids wrapped me in blankets again!!"


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, those were great Jackie


----------



## Jackie9118 (Jun 22, 2008)

"So where's that treat I know you're hiding?"


----------



## Jackie9118 (Jun 22, 2008)

haha thanks i could keep adding all day! He's not a golden but he's pretty darn cute!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackie9118 said:


> haha thanks i could keep adding all day! He's not a golden but he's pretty darn cute!


 Labbies rule in my book too, they all rule, lol 

He looks like a happy healthy handsome boy to me


----------



## Jackie9118 (Jun 22, 2008)

yep he was the perfect dog for us and we will miss him greatly!!! hopefully i will have new pictures soon of a golden puppy because that's what we're looking for!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackie9118 said:


> yep he was the perfect dog for us and we will miss him greatly!!! hopefully i will have new pictures soon of a golden puppy because that's what we're looking for!


So hard to lose any pet, especially the great ones 

Sorry for your loss ((hugs))


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Great photos in this thread!!

Heres Baileys..

"it was like this when I woke up, I swear!"



















This has to be his most pathetic face. He used to hate wearing his harness in the car and would sigh and huff and puff the whole way to make his point.


----------

